# Need To Find The Best Sites On the Internet To Locate A Person



## Granny7 (Feb 2, 2013)

PLEASE, I need help for answers and possible closure!

I don't think I have seen this question before. Their are numerous sites on the internet that you are able to locate people. Some however, don't have up to date information. Other's take your credit card and you might only want to pay for a month, but then they continue to bill you. Their has to be some good ones out there that are honest and you can find a person, like the OW, etc. Any suggestions are really welcome as I need to get in touch with several people so that I can move on with or without my marriage. If any of you have used some of these sites, like "People Finder" and others and have found them to be honest and helpful, I need your help. I am going crazy not knowing some of the facts and she helped out before and yes I don't know if she was telling the truth, but it was more than my H was telling me. Yes, they could have been talking to each other after I found out, but I'll never get the truth about that either. I can't deal with this any longer. It's been 25 yrs. since the affair and I know that some of you will think this is stupid. But it all came back to me due to his lack of feelings and everything that I should have asked my Husband, but he wouldn't give me answer's so I had to resort to calling and meeting with her. I should have went to her H's house, it was 3 miles away and asked him questions, since he sent me the love letters. I only spoke to him once. Anyway, I think everyone gets the point, as so many of you have already been through the same thing that I'm going through. She might talk to me or maybe not, but I've got to explore all avenues before I decide what I am going to do with my life. Thanks so much for your help.

Granny7


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

the guy said:


> Get a voice activated recorder and plant it in the car and or bed room
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless I'm misreading it she is looking to speak to the woman her husband had an affair with 25 years ago. Not sure VARing the husband would help there, unless she suspects something is going on today.

I used Spokeo recently. It wasn't expensive but I was disappointed with it. It spit me out a half dozen addresses with no timeframe attached. Also didn't yet me any worthwhile email addresses. Is she on Facebook. Usually you may have better luck with the social network sites.

Do you not feel you can speak to your husband? Did you speak to him 25 years ago? Your feelings do not have a Statute of Limitations. Talk to him. Ask him what you want to know. He's your husband. You should be able to have an open and honest discussion with him. If you can't speak to him or he refuses to speak to you about it, well, there is your answer as to what you should do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Granny7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi PhillyGuy13
No I don't suspect anything is going on today or has for 25 yrs. I'm just suffering from PTSD in addition to some things we went through during the stock market crash 4 yrs. ago. He wasn't very loving and then I started thinking about how he was during the 3 yr. affair and it all came back to me. I asked him all the questions 25 yrs. ago, but could never get anything from him by lies unless I found out the evidence myself or she told me. He claims now to have forgotten so much of it as he has put it out of his mind. I want a lot of details and why he would risk our 23 yr. marriage for a co-worker that he met at a conference on a weekend. Didn't work in the same office, but yet was taken with her enough that he asked her out to lunch and it went from there. I'm sick of getting really no answers from him as he thinks we should be past it and we are 70 yrs. old and should enjoy the rest of our life. I told him that I'm tired of things being shoved under the rug, I deserve to know what went on between them. I've talked till I'm blue in the face and it's affecting my health. Yes, I've seen her picture on FB, but their is nothing else about her on there. I've messaged her twice with a private letter and she's never responded. Not even sure if she's ever on her site as it doesn't look like it. I want to speak to her on the phone, woman to woman and ask her a few questions that I need to know and maybe she'll be open enough to answer me and give me peace of mind. She did meet with me in the car twice 25 yrs. ago to talk to me, don't know why? I saw Spokeo and even a friend of mine has a subscription but couldn't locate her. Hopefully their is a better site than that one. Thanks for your quick response.
Granny7


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Good luck Granny7. There are people on this forum wiser than I who will give you good advice on how/why/who to contact. They will be along soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

